# Soundbars, are there any ............



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Are there any soundbars capable of providing the quality and depth of sound we know get from our full size 5.1 Infinty Alpha speakers? I also wonder if I could use my present subwoofer with a sound bar. FYI, all of my gear runs through my Denon AVR


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sound bars are a compromise just as in wall speakers are. There is no substitute for real speakers in all 5 or 7 locations in a room properly placed.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not likely as good as your speakers but they can sound pretty good. You just cannot expect too much...


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

SoundBars will not beat the real thing - these will work with a receiver.
They can be table or wall mounted, and used with a seperate sub.

Atlantic Technology
The 7.1 is sold with a sub


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I have listened to some Vizio and Yamaha sound bars. They both sounded decent (cant turn volume up too much on these sound bars). They connect directly to the TV. 
Or, if you have a receiver, Polk makes a more powerful soundbar with a wired subwoofer that sounds pretty good as well. And I agree with everyone that you cant beat real surround sound.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

If you are using receiver there is even less reason to use sound bars IMHO. If speaker size is important it may be possible to find a set of gallo nucleus or similar for the same price a decent sound bar costs.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

For the price of most good soundbars you could put together a pretty decent "real system".:T


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

i have found it is usally that customer doesnt want to pay for a receiver OR the wife doesnt like the look of all those SILLY speakers (lol) on the sides of the TV!


----------

